# لدي استفسار قمت بشراء جهاز فحص السيارات من موقع امزون ولدي مشكلة في برادو تويوتا ارجو الدخول



## prooonet (2 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2564272#post2564272#ixzz1lCSUUGo3


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*​ 



*لدي استفسار قمت بشراء جهاز من موقع امزون واسم الجهاز*​ 

*Roadi RDT79 Professional Diagnostic Scan Tool with Enhanced CAN Features*​ 

*




*​ 

*ولجهاز اقتنعت فيه واخذته بسبب مدح الاجانب له*
*ولجميل انه يفحص جميع السيارات من بعد 1996 وايضا *
*اي كود خطأ يظهر في الجهاز تستطيع البحث عن تفاصيل *
*الخطاء في نفس موقع الجهاز حيث يتواجد محرك بحث عن *
*الاخطاء في موقع شركة الجهاز ولجهاز يقبل التحديث وهو *
*اخر اصدار من الشركه الى الان*​ 

*سعر الجهاز شامل الشحن الدولي $157.32*​ 


*وانا انوي فحص سيارتي تويوتا برادو بعد وصول الجهاز المشكله في السيارة هي عزمها هابط في السرعات القليله واحساس بكتم المحرك وهي ست اسطوانات وتم فحص السيارة بعدة اجهزه من ورشات وتم الفحص في وكيل تويوتا نفسه ولم يتم كشف المشكله من الجميع البعض اخبرني احتمال يكون من الكويلات وتم تبديل ست كويلات من الوكيل ولم تحل المشكله ولبعض قال تحتاج تنظيف انجكترات وتم تنظيف الانجكترات مره بسائل تنظيف من الوكيل ومره عن طريق فكهم وعند فكهم وتنظيفهم ظهرت مشكله اخرى وهي عند تشغيل السيارة يكون تشغيلها غير منتضم وعند عمل المحرك يظهر دخان اسود من اغزوز السيارة بعد عمل المحرك يكون منتضم ولاكن مشكله العزم متواجدة وهذه مشكله ثانيه غير المشكله الاولى وتم تغير فلتر البترول وتم تغير حساس الهواء الافلوميتر ولم تحل المشكله وبعد هذا كله فحصتها مجددا عند ورشه اخبروني انه محترف واخبرني انه خمس كويلات قرئها الجهاز انه يوجد بهم خلل انا لم اقتنع بالكلام واخبرته انه الكويلات جديدة قمت بتبديلهم من فتره بسيطه بعدها قال لي تحتاج تنظيف الانتك وهو ثروثر بدي على ما اعتقد وقال انه المشكله بتشغيل المحرك بعد تنظيف الانجكترات انه يتواجد فيهم تسريب كيف يكون فيهم تسريب وانا قمت بتبديل جميع سيلات الكويلات اصليين من الوكيل قاله لي نحن نقوم بتنظيفهم مره اخرة على الضمان وتنتهي مشكلة الانجكترات ، ولثروثر بدي بعد تنظيفه يحتاج برمجه وراح تنتهي المشكله الان بماذا تنصحوني هل افحص السيارة بهذا الجهاز بعد وصوله او اخذها الى هذا الميكانيك او لديكم حل لهذه المشكله بكونكم فنيين يمكن احد مرت عليه هذه المشكله وهل هذا الجهاز ممتاز او ماذا*​ 


*وشكرا لكم ارجو الافادة لانني ياست من الموضوع*​


----------



## جراح فلسطين (2 فبراير 2012)

اخي حتى اتمكن من مساعدتك سؤال
سيارتك البرادو جير عادي ام اوتوماتيك؟
وبالنسبة اذا كنت تشعر بكتم المحرك قم بازالة فلتر الهواء وجرب امشي بالسيارة مسافة قصيرة بدون فلتر هواء ولاحظ هل اختلفت

وبالنسبة للدخنة السوداء التي ظهرت بعد تنظيف الانجكتر injector سببها عندما قام بتنظيف البخاخات injector احدى البخاخات عند تنظيفها اتسعت ابرتها او فتحتها الي يبخ منها الوقود فادى ذلك الى زيادة كمية بخ الوقود فاصبح المزيج fuel rich لانها حصلت معي ذات مرة قمت بتنظيف بخاخات وبعد تنظيفهم جربت تشغيل المحرك فحصل معي كما حصل معك فاستبدلت البخاخات التي كانت تزيد كمية بخ الوقود








صورة تظهر حالات بخ الوقود من بخاخ بشكل غير منتظم والشكل المنتظم




لتفادي مشكلة الدخنة السوداء استبدل البخاخات التي تزيد كمية بخ الوقود


----------



## prooonet (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي جراح فلسطين بالنسبه للقير فهو اوتوماتك وسوف اجرب السيارة من غير الفلتر واخبرك
ولاكن استبدال جميع البخاخات مشكله لانه سعرهم غالي هل توجد طريقه لمعرفه في اي بخاخ توجد المشكله او لاتوجد ويجب استبدالهم جميعا، ولدي طلب اخر اريد اسماء اجهزة فحص السيارات اليابانيه غير جهاز لانش لانه غالي اريد بديل وبسعر معقول وشكرا على ردك وان شاء الله تنحل المشكله على يدك يارب


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (8 فبراير 2012)

اخي العزيز ارجو منك ان تفحص احتمال هنالك انسداد في كاتم الصوت المسكتة أو في ( Catalytic Converter )
لان اي انسداد فيها يسبب نفس المشكلة 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (8 فبراير 2012)

اخي العزيز ارجو منك ان تفحص احتمال هنالك انسداد في كاتم الصوت المسكتة أو في ( Catalytic Converter )
لان اي انسداد فيها يسبب نفس المشكلة 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## جراح فلسطين (8 فبراير 2012)

نعم اخي توجد طريقة لمعرفة اي بخاخ به مشكلة
شغل المحرك واتركه شغال عندما يعمل المحرك قم بسحب وصلة سلك (فيش)البخاخ ولاحظ هل بقي المحرك كما هو غير منتضم ام ازداد اضطراب المحرك 
اذا ازداد اضطراب المحرك بعد سحب الفيش فالبخاخ جيد
اما اذا بقي المحرك كما هو غير منتظم او خف اشي بسيط فذلك يعني بان البخاخ غير جيد
ربما انخفاض العزم على السرعات البطيئة سببه من الجير وليس المحرك لانه حصلت معي يوجد خلل باحدى حسسات الجير للتاكد افحص الجير على الجهاز الفحص وهي تسير على الطريق


----------

